# How much did you pay for your crate?



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ours was around $60 at PetSmart, but we didn't have to buy the Lifestages, because we had a smaller crate from our last dog....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I didnt vote, because I got all mine for free from my rescue.......they owner gave them to me for all my dogs and fosters.....


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Well i bought a huge crate today for Lexie due to her being in heat. I paid $66 plus tax. It's an off brand but perfect for just using it while in heat. Hooch has the same exact crate. I got it at a local flea market here.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We bought ours used....$50


----------



## plus1hdcp (Nov 27, 2006)

I am new to the board and am not here to promote any web site. We are getting our new golden in 3 weeks, can't wait! I too looked at the local petsmart for a crate but have time to shop. I found the following site
Dog Crates- Midwest Life Stages Double Door Fold "<" Carry Dog Crates and they have the life stages crate for $53 less that petsmart.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I think we've settled on the Midwest Lifestages Ultima one and it is $50 less at a local independent than it is at Petsmart. I called three petsmarts in the area and they are all a lot more expensive; I thought maybe they would differ from store to store but they don't! It's a bit farther to drive but it's worth it to save the $50.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

#1 Crate: Summer Garage Sale $10.00 (It had been used ONCE to ship the dog and was never used again.)
#2 Crate: Neighborhood Block Sale $0.00 (Neighbor GAVE it to us!)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

One Crate?? <hah-LOL>

Lets see...I have a cat carrier...for little ones at night..
A puppy size plastic VariKennel...
A 24x36 Lifestages wire double door for the car 
TWO 28x48 ish Lifestages wire double door wire for the house
and 1 large plastic Vari Kennel ....for pups that dont like (or arent safe in wire)....


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I got really lucky. 2 people gave me their crates.


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't have a crate yet but in the future if I have another puppy I will get one from this reliable company I found. £20-30 brand new. Not bad. That works out about $40-50, still cheap it seems.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have, um... four large dog crates. I did have about ten! But I left a bunch of them when I moved here. I'm annoyed now. I should have folded them up and taken them, but I had limited time and moving space. I just left them in front of the house with most of my other things for somebody to take (and they did).

I have... let's see... two of the black wire crates that are $50 at Petsmart and fit a Golden. They break down, but it's a real hassle. I have one HUGE break down one that I was given. I bet that thing was $200 new. It's a Great Dane sized crate.

I have a medium sized one that folds (love it!) and can fit a Golden in a jam for a short time, and is ideal for a male Whippet or a young Golden. I got that when a friend of mine died and I ended up with a lot of his dog stuff.

At the moment, three are my car. Especially after my accident where THANK GOD my dogs were crated, I am not letting anybody ride loose. One is in the house for Kiera. Starlite is no longer crated (he's a year old tomorrow) and Rigby never has been in his life.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

We got one of the black wire ones at Wal-Mart for $50. We looked at the pet stores(petco, petsmart, etc) and the same thing was $80.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

$0 for The extra large one that I use for Shy.. and $40 for London's both are second hand, but in excellent shape 8)


----------



## Coolcrush (Mar 26, 2007)

75$ for the extra large we have


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If you have a working Craig's List in your area, it's a great resource for crates. craigslist: san francisco bay area classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events. I've found crates for $20!

-Stephanie


----------



## GoldenBelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Belle's extra large was on clearence sale for $40.00 and we snapped it up. It is ulgy green color but a new crate at $40 was a grest deal. It was at a local Wal mart. The other WM didn't have it on sale and it was $84 there.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My 42" wire crate was $66 at Walmart, the 36" was $50 at Walmart. I also have a soft side 42" travel crate that was $100 on the internet. If we adopt our new girl (thinking about it) I will be shopping for another 42" crate. 

This website has good prices, but by the time you add shipping you could buy one at a Petsmart.
Fortress Pet Crates


----------

